# Intense Socom 2008



## YallaYalla! (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

da ich mir ein Socom bestellen möchte habe ich hier noch einige Fragen:

1. Welchen ISCG Standard wird das 08er haben? Alt oder Neu?

2. Ist das Körpergewicht des Fahrers irgendwie eingeschränkt?

3. Bleibt das Innenlagermaß auch 08' 73mm? 

4. Der Hinterbau nimmt Standard 150/12mm auf?

5. Gibt es schon Geometriedaten, da ja hier gesagt wurde das sich da was zum 07er geändert hat?

6. Das Oberrohr wird mit einer Länge von 565 angegeben, was ich reichlich kurz finde. Ist das die "effective Top Tube" oder einfach gemessen? Gemessen wäre OK, Effektiv wäre mir M dann zu kurz.

7. Wie sieht es mit der Lieferbarkeit eines 08er Rahmens in weiss in L aus?

Danke!


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (17. Januar 2008)

Fragen über Fragen ...
1: Iscg Neu 
2: Nein nicht das ich wüsste
3:Ja 
4:Ja St. ist 150 mm kann aber auch mit 135 Geordert werden
5: Angeblich wird der Lenkwingel geändert  mehr weiss ich auch nit M-S  Racing müsste genaues wissen .
6: weiss ich nicht .
7: ca. April 08 aber wohl ehr später ( haha )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (17. Januar 2008)

zu 2. : der Soulbrother hier aus m Forum hat aufgrund seines Gewichts auf das Socom verzichten und sich n Sunday gekauft!
ms racing hat mal was zum Thema Gewicht geschrieben....


----------



## DH Sport (25. Januar 2008)

YallaYalla! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich mir ein Socom bestellen möchte habe ich hier noch einige Fragen:
> 
> ...




Socom weiß und large ist sofort lieferbar
www.secondhand-sportshop.de

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## pornobombasti (11. April 2008)

Hallo mal ne frage was haltet ihr davon da socom als Freerider aufzubauen?

Wie ist das mit dem Lenkwinkel, wird das zu steil mit ner totem?

mfg basti


----------



## Christiaan (12. April 2008)

Steht ein 2008 Socom auf Ebay.de(zu erkennen an die drie befestigungen fuer Leitungen am Unterrohr) der Rahmen hat noch ISCG old


----------



## pornobombasti (12. April 2008)

Hallo

kann einer mal was zu den Fahreigenschaften sagen?


----------



## fx:flow (12. April 2008)

pornobombasti schrieb:


> Hallo mal ne frage was haltet ihr davon da socom als Freerider aufzubauen?



nichts.


----------



## haha (12. April 2008)

also ich hab meins eher freeridelastig aufgebaut, wobei das ja so ne definitionssache ist. meins hat die travis 203 drin, und ich bin absolut zufrieden damit, obwohl ich nicht mal einen intergrierten steuersatz, sondern nen stinknormalen king montiert habe, das ganze also etwas höher baut. der vorteil am socom ist, dass das unterrohr ins oberrohr übergeht, sprich das oberrohr sich über das unterrohr legt. somit ist das steuerrohr um einiges kürzer als bei den meisten bikes, daher baut das socom eh schon recht niedrig und ist meiner meinung nach daher auch bestens für singlecrowns geeignet ( mein altes helius in größe s hat ein um 2cm längeres steuerrohr als mein socom in s). ich mag halt singlecrowns wegen dem lenkeinschlag lieber als die doppelten kollegen, und bei uns sind die trails nunmal sehr verwinkelt. ich kann den aufbau mit singlecrown nur empfehlen.


----------



## fx:flow (12. April 2008)

so ein rad mit single crown is einfach dumpf.

kauft euch ein 6.6 slopestyle, das is genau dafür gemacht.


----------



## haha (13. April 2008)

was ist bitte schlimm, das socom mit singlecrown aufzubauen? in den usa ist das weit verbreitet. ne einfachbrücke ist doch nichts anderes als ne doppelbrücke, nur dass der lenkeinschlag größer ist, sie etwas höher baut und vielleicht nicht ganz so steif ist. zumal sieht das zierliche socom mit ner doppelbrücke a la fox 40 meiner meinung nach relativ hässlich aus. und am fahrverhalten ändert sich auch nur wenig. nach zwei testgabeln, einfach und doppelt, hab ich mich für die single entschieden, da sie zu meiner fahrweise besser passt. ich finds schrecklich, die bikes so einzuschränken. nur weil auf dem rahmen ein fro aufkleber draufpappt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man da eine doppelbrücke reinknallen muss, zu mal der rahmen ja auch ein 1.5er steuerrohr hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pornobombasti (13. April 2008)

hey leude wie siehts mit den fahreigenschaften aus?

was ich bisher gelesen habe soll es nich so smooth wie ein downhiller sein und mehr rückmeldung vom untergrund geben... wie seht ihr das?


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (13. April 2008)

Christiaan schrieb:


> ...Rahmen hat noch ISCG old..


Stimmt. Meines Wissens nach, hat das socom 08 ISCG OLD also 2003...

@ ...basti



pornobombasti schrieb:


> ... socom als Freerider...
> 
> ... Lenkwinkel, wird das zu steil mit ner totem?...


also.
du kannst natürlich auch ne toem reinhaun, ohne dass sich groß was am lenkwinkel ändert, da die einbaulänge mit ner boxxer nahezu identisch ist.
Denk auch nicht dass es sich mit sc schlecht fährt. Kann halt sein dass einem manchmal die 2cm fehlen werden... Denn vom Losbrechmoment merkt man zwischen einer Totem Solo Air und einer Boxxer WC keinen unterschied. Sogar eine Travis soll super funktionieren können, wenn sie mal zum wellness in der schweiz bei akira war...



pornobombasti schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kann einer mal was zu den Fahreigenschaften sagen?


Das Socom fährt sich am ehesten so ähnlich wie ein sunday.



pornobombasti schrieb:


> nich so smooth wie ein downhiller


 ist wohl die untertreibung des jahrhundertes!!!....Es ist ja ein waschechter Downhiller. Und es gibt ja auch noch dh-geräte mit weniger federweg, à la Sunn oder Commencal. Auch Lapierre wird 2009 mit "nur" noch 200mm kommen und es handelt sich trotzdem noch um reine dhler.


----------



## iRider (13. April 2008)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> Das Socom fährt sich am ehesten so ähnlich wie ein sunday.



Wenn Du vom 08-er Socom redest dann weiss ich das nicht. Aber das 07-er fährt sich DEFINITIV anders als ein Sunday. Viel agiler, man kann leichter das Vorderrad über Sachen drüberheben usw..

@ pornobombasti: es fährt sich so smooth wie Du es abstimmst! Aber es geht beim Pedalieren für ein DH-Bike mächtig nach Vorne. Es ist aber kein Bike mit dem Du über alles drüberbügelst, sind aber Commencal, Sunday usw. auch nicht. Die Geometrie ist (beim 07) etwas steiler als der gegenwärtige Trend bei DH-Bikes, Geschmackssache!
Wenn Du das Rad allerdings freeriden willst dann kommt es darauf an wie Du "Freeriden" definierst. Der Hauptrahmen ist schon sehr am Limit gebaut mit dünnen Rohren die u. A. Stürze nicht so toll tolerieren. Also nix zum Kantenklatschen. Wenn Du aber smooth fährst und eher im Race-Stil unterwegs bist (nur keinen Bock auf Rennen hast) dann kann man das Socom auch freeriden. Das Radl ist z.B. supergenial auf A-Line und hat die Bremswellen besser geschluckt als die ganzen Slopstyle-Bikes mit weniger Federweg.
Auf Northshores, engen Trails und Drops bevorzuge ich persönlich das Uzzi gegenüber dem Socom da die Geo wendiger ist.

@ haha: fahr was immer für eine Gabel Du willst und die zu Dir passt, egal was die Leute sagen!


----------



## pornobombasti (13. April 2008)

achja wo du es schon erwähnst wie steckt das teil drops weg und wie siehts denn mit garantie aus fürs socom? gibt es da jetzt ne sonderregelung?


----------



## bachmayeah (13. April 2008)

fürs socom gilt die selbe garantie/gewährleistung wie für andere intense rahmen..
wie ein radel drops wegsteckt liegt ja wohl auch eher am drop und am fahrer.auch wenn das socom eigentlich für race konzipiert wurde so wird es doch die meisten dinge die außerhalb dieser kategorie sind auch wegstecken.


----------



## iRider (14. April 2008)

pornobombasti schrieb:


> achja wo du es schon erwähnst wie steckt das teil drops weg und wie siehts denn mit garantie aus fürs socom? gibt es da jetzt ne sonderregelung?



Wenn Du in eine anständige Landung dropst dann kein Problem. Aber wenn die Landung anständig ist kannst Du da auch mit nem Hardtail runter. Landungen ins Flat habe ich nie gemacht da das einfach nur stumpf ist. Alle Sprünge und Drops auf A-Line waren ohne Probleme machbar und haben noch nicht einmal den vollen Federweg genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-biker (15. April 2008)

Ich habe auch ein Socom, und kann zu 100% sagen. Das ist ein DH^ler.
Absolut geil auch bei Sprüngen. Liegt super in der Luft, was auch an dem Gewicht liegen dürfte und lässt sich gut kontrollieren.
Der Hinterbau ist bei mir im 1/3 super smooth und wird dann progressiver. So wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Bei jedem Dh^ler 
Na ja auf jedenfall ein tolles Bike. Ich bin super happy. Hatte letztes Jahr ein M3 und davor auch nur schwerere Kalieber.
Aber so happy war ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute! Kann man an ein Socom mit einen Umwerfer fahren?


----------



## haha (5. Oktober 2008)

geht ohne weiteres, man muss nur einen zuganschlag anbringen.
ich habe das auch schon mal vor gehabt und mir aus der schelle eines alten umwerfers einen anschlag gebastelt. verwendet habe ich das ganze aber noch nicht, da ich es nicht brauche. 
bei mtbr gibts ein weißes socom mit mz 66, das hat einen umwerfer dran.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2008)

Für diesen Zweck gibt es Schellen zum Anschrauben. Check mal www.problemsolversbike.com .


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke! Aber der Link geht bei mir nicht!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir geht er grade auch nicht....ganz toll. Vielleicht Wartungsarbeiten ?
Ich war am Wochenende erst auf der Seite...abwarten.


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. Oktober 2008)

war heuer erstmals in einem bikepark und habe blut geleckt. ich habe mich sofort in das socom verliebt.  welche rahmenhöhe benötige ich bei einer körpergröße von 1,83m. ich tippe auf large, oder?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (18. Oktober 2008)

entweder m, oder l, ist gechmackssache. viel sagen m, aber ich tendiere für l. weil es einfach ein dh race rahmen ist, und man mehr druck auf dem vorderrad benötigt, ist l besser aber wie gesagt geschmackssache. ride on


----------



## daddy yo yo (20. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand testberichte des intense socom aus einschlägigen magazinen, dier er scannen und mir schicken kann? im netz hab ich schon einiges gefunden und gelesen.


----------



## haha (20. Oktober 2008)

ich würde das socom bei deiner größe auf alle fälle in m nehmen. in l hättest du ein 46er sitzrohr, erfahrungsgemäß fällt das aber größer aus. mein s rahmen hat z.B. von tretlagermitte zu sitzrohr oberkante ein 42er sitzrohr. 
bei meiner größe von 1,76cm könnte der rahmen selbst in s für mich noch etwas kleiner sein. zu den testberichten: einfach ein bisschen googlen, da findet sich recht viel, halt in englisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (21. Oktober 2008)

haha schrieb:


> bei meiner größe von 1,76cm könnte der rahmen selbst in s für mich noch etwas kleiner sein. zu den testberichten: einfach ein bisschen googlen, da findet sich recht viel, halt in englisch.



Du fährst die falsche Rahmenhöhe! Stösst Du nicht mit den Knien an der Doppelbrücke an und wie bringst Du genug Druck auf das Vorderrad?


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Socom-Fahrer: 

Passt die mrp g2 problemlos ans Socom? Hab irgendwie keine große Lust auf Basteleien, vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder einen Tipp geben was problemlos passt.

Danke u. Gruß

FLO


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Februar 2010)

frag mal den holländer.. also nicht den christiaan, sondern den anderen 
samsnatch13, der fährt die kombo auch.
KLICK
KLICK


----------



## iRider (17. Februar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Socom-Fahrer:
> 
> Passt die mrp g2 problemlos ans Socom? Hab irgendwie keine große Lust auf Basteleien, vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder einen Tipp geben was problemlos passt.
> 
> ...



Du hast doch noch einen alten Rahmen mit ISCG OLD, oder? Bei meinem ging die SRS+ ziemlich problemfrei dran (bis auf ein bisschen mit Unterlagscheiben spielen).


----------

